# Intensidad Maxima en una bateria



## nolo313 (Abr 19, 2009)

A ver tengo una duda en cuanto a la intensidad maxima de las fuentes de alimentacion y las baterias:

Segun tengo entendido si le pedimos a una fuente de alimentacion mas intensidad de la que puede suministrar la rompemos no?. 

En las pilas pasaria lo mismo, tambien dejan de funcionar si las sometemos a mas intensidad durante demasiado tiempo?

La cuestion es que durante el tiempo en el que tenemos conectada la carga hasta que se rompe no se estaria cumpliendo la ley de ohm no?

Por ejemplo conectamos a una pila de 4,5 voltios y 2 A de intensidad maxima, una resistencia de 1 ohmio.
I=V/R   4,5 V/1ohmio= 4,5 A  pero como la pila solo puede dar 2A como maximo no se cumpliria la ley de ohm no?


----------



## macraig (Abr 19, 2009)

A ver!, para romper una bateria necesitas un hacha u objeto similar.

Luego otras precisiones:

1. La bateria no es una fuente de voltaje ideal, lo que significa que el voltaje en sus  bornes depende de la carga, esto debido a la resistencia interna de la bateria. Para cargas de menor resistencia, el voltaje disminuye.

2. La ley de Ohm, es solo una aproximacion, que se cumple para medios ideales (conductores, resistencias, fuentes) ideales, y baja frecuencia.

Sin embargo, si tienes dudas, por que no realizas el experimento bien, y mides las corrientes y voltajes, y luego nos cuentas si descubriste una excepcion en la ley de ohm?. (de ser asi, la electronica como la conocemos careceria de base cientifica). 

Salu2.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 19, 2009)

La corriente de carga/descarga en una bateria se le conoce como C, y algunos tipos de baterias si soportan descargas muy elevadas, pero esto agota la bateria mas rapido y tambien disminuye la vida util de la bateria

Otros tipos de baterias solo soportan 1C de descarga y se pueden quemar si le exiges mas corriente, como por ejemplo las de litio polimero que vienen protegidas por circuiteria especial que limita la corriente maxima que puedes exigirles


----------



## El nombre (Abr 20, 2009)

La ley de ohm se cumple siempre. 
Eso de que es una aproximación no se de donde se ha salido. Debe tratarse de una errata.
Tendrias que calcularlo de diferente forma
¿Que tensión tendre si aplico una r de 1ohm con una intensidad de 2A?
Entiendes el procedimiento?


----------



## macraig (Abr 20, 2009)

Ninguna errata. Es una aproximacion para bajas frecuencias. (Mira la derivacion a partir de las leyes de Maxwell).

Salu2.


----------



## bb1 (Abr 20, 2009)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> La ley de ohm se cumple siempre.
> Eso de que es una aproximación no se de donde se ha salido. Debe tratarse de una errata.
> Tendrias que calcularlo de diferente forma
> ¿Que tensión tendre si aplico una r de 1ohm con una intensidad de 2A?
> Entiendes el procedimiento?



ten en cuenta la resistencia interna de la batería. Esa si que define la descarga máxima.


----------



## erkillo (Abr 20, 2009)

Las bateris tienen una caracteristicas que se denomina Amperios/Arranque que es la cantidad de amperios que soporta en un pico de arranque. En baterias de 140 a/h que se usan para arranques de motores diesel pueden alcanzar y superar los 1000 amperes de arranque


----------



## El nombre (Abr 20, 2009)

macraig dijo:
			
		

> Ninguna errata. Es una aproximacion para bajas frecuencias. (Mira la derivacion a partir de las leyes de Maxwell).
> 
> Salu2.


la ley de ohm solo es para continua. si usas frecuencias te tienes que ir a otras formulas por pequeñas que sean.


----------



## macraig (Abr 20, 2009)

No es asi. La ley de ohm se cumple para bajas frecuencias. Si las frecuencias suben mas alla de los MHz, la aproximacion proporcionada por la ley de ohm es menos perfecta. Ademas, por curiosidad, cuales son las formulas q tu usarias para frecuencias de digamos 60 Hz, para calcular la corriente por un resistor?.

Pero bueno, era solo una aclaracion, ya q el autor del post parecia realmente interesado en aprender algo mas.  En lo que respecta a usos practicos, la ley de ohm es LA LEY, y se cumple siempre.

Salu2.


----------



## karl (Abr 20, 2009)

de acuerdo con tigo macraig, la ley de ohm se cumple en realidad para elementos exclusivamente resistivos, cuando tienes otras cargas (como impedancias), y frecuencias superiores, empiezas a tener algunos "artefactos", como el efecto piel, que reduce efectivamente la cantidad de conductor disponible, o la variacion de la impedancia contra la frecuencia, pero esos ya son otros cuentos como diria la abuela.

nolo313, lo que va a pasar (siempre en la realidad), es que la fuente va a intentar mantener una variable constante (corriente o potencial/ lease amperios o voltios), a expensas de la otra, si forzas a la fuente a entregar mas y mas, va a trabajar mas, se va a calentar y los componentes se van a quemar, este caso se llama corto circuito, y cumple con la ley de Ohm, por eso se calienta la fuente antes de quemarse.
En una fuente común, el consumo de electricidad de la planta (la hidroelectrica o lo que sea que alimenta tu red) se dispara, intentando mantener el voltaje especificado a costa de los amperios consumidos, por eso se vuelan los fusibles o breakers, se excede la carga de amperios a la que estan diseñados, en el caso de una bateria pasa basicamente lo mismo, además, el voltaje siempre se cae, por eso ves que las luces en un cuarto donde hay un aparato que jale mucha luz como un microondas bajan cuando este funciona.
Hay otra clase de fuentes, como los generadores VanDeGraaf que son fuentes de corriente, estos buscan mantener una corriente fija a costa del voltaje, pero en ambos casos, se mantiene una potencia disipada determinada hasta el tragico final.


----------



## nolo313 (Abr 21, 2009)

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas, A ver yo de hablo de fuentes de tension(las baterias o pilas comunes).

He hecho la prueba con una pila de 4,5V, la he puesto en cortocircuito y he medio la intensidad(2,4 A) y luego he medido el voltaje y me baja a 0,14 V es decir que si que se cumple la ley de ohm ya que me baja la tension para poder dar 2,4A que supongo qe sera la maxima.

Se podria decir que las pilas tienen un limitador de corriente? ya que esta es la funcion de los limitadores, bajar la tension cuando se le pide mucha corriente.

En el caso de una fuente que no tuviera limitador se hubiera roto no? con el exceso de corriente


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 21, 2009)

No todas las pilas tienen limitador, generalmente solo lo traen las de litio-polimero o litio-ion, y los he llegado a encontrar en mucha menor medida en los paquetes de baterias para telefonos inalambricos de niquel-cadmio o niquel-metal


----------



## nolo313 (Abr 21, 2009)

Pero como dijeron mas arriba el limitador de corriente es la resistencia interna de la fuente, que es la que hace que al poner en cortocircuito a la fuente pase la maxima corriente en funcion de esta resistencia, mientras mas pequeña mas corriente


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 21, 2009)

me parece que hablas de la velocidad a la que sucede la reaccion quimica que produce la corriente electrica, nada es instantaneo, todo requiere cierto tiempo y ese tiempo de reaccion es puramente quimico, pero debes tener cuidado, a mas corriente exigida mas violenta es la reaccion y esto genera mas problemas en la bateria, el primero es el sobrecalentamiento que puede hacer que exploten, el segundo puede ser el agotamiento prematuro de la bateria, haciendo que se vuelva inutilizable...


----------



## karl (Abr 21, 2009)

Chico3001, las pilas son ademas de fuentes de  voltaje (auto limitadas, pero de eso mas adelante), elementos resistivos, tienen dos electrodos conductores (a los que se agarran los bornes) y una solucion salina (o gel, o papel empapado en salmuera de amonio o lejía o lo que necesite la química de la batería en particular), lo cual es lo mismo que un resistor salino (como los que usan los que hacen bobinas tesla marca diablo para descargar sus bancos de capacitores).
La limitación de la corriente viene de lo que hay entonces en una bateria real:

La bateria se autolimita (incluso la mas chafa carbón-cinc) debido a esta resistencia natural, es decir, nunca de los nuncas va a poder descargarse como un petardo. De hecho, la circuiteria limitadora de las baterias mas avanzadas, se pone ahi para controlar la bateria, ya que estas se pueden quemar o producir derrames y explosiones violentas si se cortocircuitan o se maltratan, como los telefonos celulares en Rusia hace unos años (un cargamento de baterias para celular piratas que empezaron a tronar como chinampinas, matando al celular y en una o dos ocaciones lastimando al usuario).


----------



## bb1 (Abr 21, 2009)

El dibujo de la resistencia interna es erróneo.

Se dibuja en serie con la batería y no en paralelo.


----------



## karl (Abr 21, 2009)

Se puede dibujar en serie o en paralelo, de acuerdo a lo que necesites representar, en este caso una fuente de corriente.


----------



## macraig (Abr 21, 2009)

Para la fuente de corriente se usa otro simbolo (dos circulos entrelazados).


----------



## bb1 (Abr 22, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> Se puede dibujar en serie o en paralelo, de acuerdo a lo que necesites representar, en este caso una fuente de corriente.



Si quieres representar un cortocircuito de acuerdo. Has dibujado un circuito cerrado. El comportamiento de la resistencia interna de una fuente es el de una resistencia en serie.


----------



## karl (Abr 22, 2009)

Recuerdo haber visto esta configuración en unos apuntes de electrónica, si la vuelvo a ver la posteo, junto con la fuente.


----------



## bb1 (Abr 22, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> Recuerdo haber visto esta configuración en unos apuntes de electrónica, si la vuelvo a ver la posteo, junto con la fuente.






http://fisica.usach.cl/~iolivare/guia11_bateriasycircuitosdc.pdf


----------

